# Adaptador PCI para USB



## eleccortez (Ago 25, 2005)

Tengo una PC pentium II el mother es bx pro 100 y escuche que hay algún adaptador que se conecta al slot PCI para hacer una entrada USB alguien me puede informaciónrmar con seguridad como es.
Gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 25, 2005)

No es un adaptador, es una simple tarjeta PCI USB, búscala en google como USB PCI Card, lo malo es que estas tarjetitas hace mucho rato que están descontinuadas. Por lo que no es facil conseguirlas.


----------



## eleccortez (Ago 30, 2005)

gracias por tu respuesta


----------

